# Alzo Digital Link for Tent Photography



## MartinPens (Apr 6, 2010)

I spent the money on an Alzo Tent and two lights with stands. I absolutely love it. I have a Canon 20D and use the guidelines given in the attached link. I thought this was an invaluable resource. These are low heat lights that last many, many hours. Well worth the money.

http://alzodigital.com/photo_guide/tent_application_guide_white_background.htm

Photo is taken in the tent.


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 6, 2010)

I also use expodisc for my white balance measuring if interested.
http://www.expoimaging.com/product-detail.php?cat_id=1&product_id=2&keywords=ExpoDisc_Neutral


----------



## philb (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks very good, expensive though. But when the result look that good you don't mind spending the extra!


----------



## ribanett (Apr 6, 2010)

Martin,

Thanks for the link, cured a few problems I was having. As LOML would say, "It made the dim mind light go bright


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 15, 2010)

is there someone out there who sell these kits  cheaper?like the studio tabletop kits?


----------

